# carboot bargains



## tobytools (2 Jun 2013)

i thought i would make a chat about weekend carboot bargains, just to show off some of the great deals that you can get 
so post away.
(got alot but the cream of the crop was as followed)
ill start, this sunday i got a
9' hand plane with no number or anything on it, has a bolt holding the tote in plane. its not as wide as a no4 as shown in pic. has "goodall" stamped on the iron. brought for £1. all i know about thats is:

Samuel I. Goodall manufactured this plane between 1894 - 1896, when making this plane he copied Bailey’s patents almost exactly, except the bed is slightly shorter than the equivalent planes that Stanley made. This plane most resembles Stanley’s first lateral type-5 plane.

In 1896 Stanley purchased the Goodall plane manufacturing business, which put an end to this short lived competition.

This plane is not made as refined as the Stanley equivalent, upon close examination I see some hand filing - grinding in order for some of the parts to fit properly.

also a 14" huge mortics chisel brought for £5 cant make out maker any help! pics up side down sorry


----------



## DTR (3 Jun 2013)

Got these last week:




[/URL]

Hammer - £2
Joist brace - he asked for £2, but only having some shrapnel left he accepted about £1.30something :mrgreen:


----------



## Scouse (3 Jun 2013)

Nice to see a boot sale thread again. Two weeks worth here.





Last week: WS A5 with broken handle. I thought it would make a good project, but it has a repair, albeit a very good one, on both cheeks. It's good and straight, but I'll probably move it on for spares or repair. Which is much the same story as the Record no4, bought with the WS but with a broken handle, bent blade etc. but for £4 the pair, worth a punt.

This week: Nice straight Spear and Jackson 12 inch 12ppi small tenon/big dovetail saw. An early one going by the lambs tongue handle. £1.






Another Record no4, a good user this time though ok, for £3





Finally a Stanley no6, USA type 11. A really lovely plane, stinks of machine oil but no rust. Pushed the boat out on this one, but worth every penny of its £10 price.





A good couple of weekends, tools have been thin on the ground this season, no bad thing according to my wife, but fingers crossed for the rest of the summer!


----------



## soulboy (3 Jun 2013)

@ Scouse, an early No6 for a tenner!! are you competing with Jimi in the 'Jammy Get' competition?


----------



## Racers (3 Jun 2013)

Some nice bargains there chaps, all I got was a broken 4 fold rule for 10p, they are a nice source of Box wood.

Pete


----------



## Scouse (3 Jun 2013)

soulboy":oyt4w2f9 said:


> @ Scouse, an early No6 for a tenner!! are you competing with Jimi in the 'Jammy Get' competition?



I'm not quite at that world class standard yet! It's funny how you don't see anything for weeks and then loads all in one go; the bloke with the no6 also had an earlier no4 without a frog adjusting screw, but I only take £15 ish and I had run out of money!


----------



## Flynnwood (3 Jun 2013)

I bought a few bits in the last couple of weeks.

I bought this for £1






... and turned it into this:






I got this for £3






... which now looks like this:






and this Stanley No 4 for £3:






... which I just cleaned up and refurbed the handles:






Then I came across this and bought it out of interest really for the blade. £2.











I popped it into the DC voltage bath for three hours.






This is how it came out after a wipe.






The blade edge is really clean but I'm at a 10 photo limit on uploads so can't show it in this post. If anyone is interested I'll add a reply. I've seen the same blade on offer for ~£45 so no problem on the £2 purchase. I'm not sure what to do with that wooden plane yet though.

I was quietly hoping the blade might fit the old Bedrock 607 I was given, but no.


----------



## adzeman (3 Jun 2013)

Snap!






I didnt get mine from a boot sale, I have been looking for one of these for some time so I can bore holes in confined spaces where no lecky is available.
Have been spending most of my time recently helping on my daughters new allotment. Had to replace the whole roof with some awkward/confined drilling. I bartered the cost to down £9.00. Dont know if this is a good price but I am happy.


----------



## graduate_owner (3 Jun 2013)

I bought a nice Crown Cryogenic scraper for £4, and an unused Kity spindle moulder for £30, complete with DeWalt moulding head and about 6 pairs of cutters (no motor though). I was very pleased. I don't think I could justify shelling out £100's for a spindle moulder because I don't use it that often, but it's great when I do need it. 
I also had a very nice plough plane with a box of cutters (all square edge, different widths) for £15. The guy had another with a full set of profiled cutters for £25, I wish I'd bought it now (although I haven't yet used the plough plane and I bought it about 2 years ago. Still, one of these days it will be indispensable).

K


----------



## tobytools (3 Jun 2013)

I always see people showing off there saws so I thought I would do the same with a few of mine I got on Sunday and the week before, in the middle of doing them up and some I haven't touched, 
from top to bottom:
brass back (no makers mark) 50p
I. Sorby northern tool works Sheffield 50p
Buck & Hickman ltd London £2
John Cockerill sheffield £2
Tissington 20 Caledonian road (what is that about) free
Small brass back that says Carlton! £1
Spear Jackson S J warranted cast steel Sheffield (has elaborate pic on blade ect) 50p
 
This is a small selection of my weekly bargains


----------



## toolsntat (3 Jun 2013)

Hey up Toby lets have a closer look at that "TISSINGTON" saw :wink: 8) 

Andy


----------



## tobytools (4 Jun 2013)

What type of saw is it, does it have a special name because of ita size ect? thanks toby


----------



## cambournepete (4 Jun 2013)

Flynnwood - what are you using to finish the planes? They look really good


----------



## Flynnwood (4 Jun 2013)

cambournepete":2ky49evp said:


> Flynnwood - what are you using to finish the planes? They look really good



cambournepete,

Plasti-Kote matt black for the body (needs good ventilation when spraying).

http://www.screwfix.com/p/plasti-kote-s ... lack/33732

Danish oil on the No 4 handles.

HTH


----------



## bugbear (4 Jun 2013)

Flynnwood":ngq4e7bi said:


> The blade edge is really clean but I'm at a 10 photo limit on uploads so can't show it in this post. If anyone is interested I'll add a reply. I've seen the same blade on offer for ~£45 so no problem on the £2 purchase.



Are you sure? It looks like a perfectly ordinary woodie blade.

If I can get anywhere like £45 for a blade, I may have to eBay my way through my spares box to earn some pocket money!

BugBear


----------



## tobytools (4 Jun 2013)

bugbear":192xvpg8 said:


> Flynnwood":192xvpg8 said:
> 
> 
> > The blade edge is really clean but I'm at a 10 photo limit on uploads so can't show it in this post. If anyone is interested I'll add a reply. I've seen the same blade on offer for ~£45 so no problem on the £2 purchase.
> ...





I thought that to, a load of my wooden planes have irons like yours. Where did you hear about the £45? Good blade tho, a little lick on a few stones and your away


----------



## Flynnwood (4 Jun 2013)

tobytools":htbb20z7 said:


> bugbear":htbb20z7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flynnwood":htbb20z7 said:
> ...



Hi guys - well I might be wrong about the price point? I found this which I think is an identical blade, on offer for £42 +delivery?

http://www.oldtools.co.uk/tools/Wm._Mar ... _57mm.html

Here's mine:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jun 2013)

I see in my crystal ball a glut of plane irons on evil bay!


----------



## SteveB43 (4 Jun 2013)

Flynnwood":19fxkeu4 said:


> cambournepete":19fxkeu4 said:
> 
> 
> > Flynnwood - what are you using to finish the planes? They look really good
> ...



Hi Flynnwood, 
I'm doing a handles refurb myself on a Stanley No3, Any tips on how you got the original varnish off?, I know most paint and varnish removers now are next to useless so was it back to tried/ trusted approach of working through coarse to fine grits of sandpaper until the old finish is gone and scratches are removed. Also noticed you'd left the handles as were and hadnt coloured, stained or revarnished, just oiled, that's a nice look!

I've seen some of Bugbear's advice and links on handles refurb as well, just wondered if anyone else has some good advice?

Cheers
Steve,


----------



## Flynnwood (4 Jun 2013)

SteveB43":2x24m34p said:


> Flynnwood":2x24m34p said:
> 
> 
> > cambournepete":2x24m34p said:
> ...



Hi Steve - I just used 3M 80 grit to clear off the original coating (about 5 minutes), then spent a couple of hours sanding. 

Cheers


----------



## tobytools (4 Jun 2013)

I've used sand paper but takes to long and makes a ring in the widest point I hate, I also use linseed oil, to remove varnish I have used different grades of wire wool works very well, to finish either linseed oil or you can make stuff up I made a combo of satin varnish, white spirit and oak dye looks good its easy to make cheap. ( the oak dye was from an old tin in nans shed brown bear the make I think) but just try loads of different methods and see what you like best. there is no right or wrong just better or worse ha  hope this helps
Toby


----------



## bugbear (4 Jun 2013)

Flynnwood":wjhh417k said:


> Hi guys - well I might be wrong about the price point? I found this which I think is an identical blade, on offer for £42 +delivery?
> 
> http://www.oldtools.co.uk/tools/Wm._Mar ... _57mm.html



Looks like they're charging a heavy premium for parallel and thick.

Old irons (in general) are neither rare nor valuable, but they're very useful:

http://www.gandmtools.co.uk/cat_branch.php?sub=71

BugBear


----------



## SteveB43 (6 Jun 2013)

Hi Tobytools, Flynwood
Thanks for the advice and feedback, I've followed pretty much the sanding and wire wool route to get back as much as poss to the underlying wood. One of those Dremel type tools was useful as well with little sander, wire brush etc type attachments helped too. On the Linseed oil, boiled or raw? 

The handles would be unsteamed beech so I've some in the workshop to try a stain and clear varnish. I'm after a final result that does'nt show smears or an uneven finish. 

Cheers!


----------



## JohnPW (6 Jun 2013)

I got these the other week for £2.

150mm combination stone. I only got it for the coarser side, it's a bit dished but cuts well enough. 

Marples gouge, ash handle I think.

Pincers.

File no handle.

Brace. Quite rusty but seems almost no pitting underneath the rust.


----------



## tobytools (6 Jun 2013)

SteveB43":2w7e8rgo said:


> Hi Tobytools, Flynwood
> Thanks for the advice and feedback, I've followed pretty much the sanding and wire wool route to get back as much as poss to the underlying wood. One of those Dremel type tools was useful as well with little sander, wire brush etc type attachments helped too. On the Linseed oil, boiled or raw?
> 
> The handles would be unsteamed beech so I've some in the workshop to try a stain and clear varnish. I'm after a final result that does'nt show smears or an uneven finish.
> ...



I just use raw, but try both and tell me what you prefer.


----------



## Richard T (7 Jun 2013)

I pare off as much varnish as I can with a chisel before using sand paper so that it does not clog and smear. The wood gets cleaner quicker and the abrasive stays abrasive longer. 

Boiled Linseed dries quicker and raw penetrates further.


----------



## Flynnwood (9 Jun 2013)

Picked up these old Record clamps yesterday; £1 the pair.






Quick clean, lick of paint - they will do for me.


----------



## tobytools (9 Jun 2013)

Flynnwood":30gbwyji said:


> Picked up these old Record clamps yesterday; £1 the pair.
> 
> View attachment 811
> 
> ...



nice, good job


----------



## tobytools (9 Jun 2013)

Heres a few bits I got in the last week 

a few screwdrivers (turn screws). Two are london pattern, a perfect pattern and others. Not bad for 50p.

An Edward Preston spokeshave (flat) that has a 2 behind blade, missing the cap iron but made one earlier out of wood but was just a proto type. Let just say it needs improvements lol, 

A beautiful Belgain blue and yellow honning stone. Blue is equivalent to 4-6000 grit and the yellow to 8-10000 grit. An amazing stone, works a treat and I have a thing for stones anyway but wow, a must have for anyone. I googled them and have a read. best stones out there i think (or best i have)  payed 50p for it ))))))))
just a small one in pic also good for 10p


----------



## tobytools (9 Jun 2013)

didnt up loads one pic on it now


----------



## Duncumb.fc (9 Jun 2013)

Personally, my best buy has been an 1892 Stanley with original blade, lever cap and everything. Got it for £5 (The guy wanted £10, but I was feeling very stingy that day!)
Yesterday I picked up an apprentice tool chest for £30. This morning I fitted all the gubbins in the lid to fit my saws, and now I'm making chisel racks for the trays (I have too many chisels!)
I sold the 1892 and don't have any pictures of it, but I will take pictures of the chest tomorrow, unfortunately I forgot to take one before I started work!

Fraser


----------



## JohnPW (14 Jun 2013)

Reading some of the earlier posts, I think might've overpaid for these  :

Emir 404 wooden jack plane £1
"Warrior" cabinet screwdriver 50p
Mallet 50p


----------

